# Mating saddles and blue checks



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If I mate a saddle cock to a blue check hen will i get any saddles or will the be splashes.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You're not likely to get a perfect splash, but you could get anything from pied, to splashed, to white enough to call a saddle. I have two pairs in which the hens are black saddles and the males are a blue bar and blue indigo check. Both produced a baby that was almost a perfect saddle except they had a little too much white on the wings. The other babies were splashes.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My saddle hen died when i had that sickness, so now i only have, i guess its a red saddle and the only other bird i have are homers. Thats why i asked i don't know when i can get another saddle hen.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can mate the daughters back to him to get better quality saddle markings  Or mate his kids to other saddles when you get them.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> My saddle hen died when i had that sickness, so now i only have, i guess its a red saddle and the only other bird i have are homers. Thats why i asked i don't know when i can get another saddle hen.


*Hi SHADYBUG, You are lucky and don't know it but you live in one of the area's PENN. that has a larger number of saddle homer breeders . Their web site is www.saddlehomersusa.com check them out./B] GEORGE*


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks George, I printed out the application I will join tomorrow. I know a lot of guys in the club, but most don't want to part with any decent birds or have a waiting list.


----------

